# Help...so confused! bloating after ovulation now gone but late AF?



## poshandbecks (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi i just wanted to pick some brains. Currently on 2ww trying to conceive naturally. I had major bloating, gas, back ache, cramps and dull ache down my legs for a week after ovulation. My cycle is 28 days. I took a hpt on day 21 (too eager, i know  ) came back neg. Did another or day 24, negative again.
All symptoms went away. Except for an occasional bout of nausea.
AF due (yesterday) wednesday. I have cramps but absolutely no sign of AF. The cramps feel like the ovulation cramps and the kind i had before my 1st bfp. But ive no obvious bloating or other symptoms. Felt tired quite a bit but i think i have a cold. I wish i wouldnt put my mind through this torture. I cant bring myself to test and face a bfn!!! (Plus i know its best to test on a morning) 
What does anyone else think? 

...also to add i was about 80% convinced i was going to get a bfp as ive never had a painful ovulation or any huge progesterone surges, infact ive never noticed any symptoms before at all.
Maybe im having a 'off' month?  
Any opinions i would be greatful to hear!


----------

